# 2016-2017 comparisions



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

I got to compare side by side Aierns Deluxe 28 2016 & 2017 models at Home Depot. It appears that the axle has been moved towards the bucket maybe 2-3 inches on the new model. Model 921046 was no longer nose heavy. One of the hidden features of the Aierns being nose heavy was it not riding up on drifts and EOD piles. We will see how that plays out as new owners use them but Auto Turn has to be improved without adding polyethylene skid shoes.

I am looking at the Deluxe 24 as a compromise between handling, features, power, and price. My 33 year old Craftsman 25" Trac-Drive has served me well but at my age is like snow throwing with a wheel barrow full of bricks.

I was not happy with the assembly of the Toro or the Ariens at two different Home Depots. I would much rather buy from a local dealer and assemble it my self.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

My local dealer says that Ariens' repositioned the axel on their consumer series in order to mirror the weight distribution of their commercial products - none of which had issues with Auto-Turn.

Presumably, their commercial products encounter heavy duty. Hence, I'm guessing those machines did okay with drifts and EOD piles. 

If so, the consumer machines should also function well in the gunk - even if the nose isn't quite as weighty.

One reason I didn't go for the Toro, was that it was SO perfectly balanced. I worried that the front-end would rise-up in packed, heavy slop.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Strato said:


> My local dealer says that Ariens' repositioned the axel on their consumer series in order to mirror the weight distribution of their commercial products - none of which had issues with Auto-Turn.
> 
> Presumably, their commercial products encounter heavy duty. Hence, I'm guessing those machines did okay with drifts and EOD piles.
> 
> ...



This makes sense and supports what you noticed on Jack's website. I have always used the Ariens 10 pound weight kit on the 3 Auto Turn equipped machines that I have owned. This weight kit and the poly shoes may have prevented me from having issues with Auto-Turn, granted this is a $100. investment in accessories. It is good to see Ariens has addressed this out of the box.

This is a good thread and confirms what the pictures of the newer models show. The wheels are closer to the bucket now. I would imagine that the machine now feels more Toro-like. Worst case I would hope if it now tends to ride up the plow pile with the revised axle position the $50. Ariens 10 lb. weight kit available at Jack's small engines should do the trick.


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

I was just at my local dealer and looked at 24 Deluxe and 24 SHO Platinum that were parked in front, the 24 SHO had the wheels bit closer to the bucket. There is a significant difference how much force it takes to tilt the machine. 24SHO feels much lighter to tilt. I asked if that weight distribution will not cause the bucket to ride up... dealer said: if the bucket rides up, you are going to fast, just let the machine do its work and it will not go up.


----------

